# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  نور الائمه

## نور الائمه

السلام عليكم .. 

 
انا عضوه جديد ان شاء الله ترحبون فيني ..

 
و استفيد منكم و تستفيدون مني ..

 
و ان شاء الله اكون عضوه نشطه ..

 
مع السلامه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## ثابت

أهلاوسهلا بك في شبكة الناصرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ام الحلوين

عانقت جدران منتدانا 

عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت

مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب

ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة

لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور 

الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا

إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك 

كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 

البعض في كل المجالات

أتمنى لك قضاء

وقت ممتع

معنا 

::+:+:+:+::

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحـب ..]*
*ويآهلآ وغلآ بكـ بالشبكه ..* 
*نتمنى لكـ النشآط والحيويه ..* 
*وعـآلم الإأبدآإأع ..* 
*بإأنتظآر جود عطآئك ..* 
*كبريآء ..]*

----------


## قطعة سكر

~ نور الائمة ~

*اهلاً بك بعدد ماخطت اناملك وداهمتنا خطواتك*

*ولعبت بنا ارق حروفك* 

*نحن عزيزي في منتدى سوف ننتظر دررٌك* 

*ونثرك وفكرك وابداعك بكل شوق*

*فأرجو أن يطيب لك المقام معنا*

*ويستمر تواصلك بيننــــــا*

*وتنعم بحسن رفقتنا لك*

*فلك أعذب الهمسات واجمل باقات الورد* 

*اختك"سكوووره"*

----------


## آهات حنونه

**




آهلآ بك بمنتدآنآ آلرآقي



نتمنى لك قضآء وقت جميل معنآ 



ياللهـ إنك تحييه .. 
ننتظر ابدآعكـ .. 
اهلا فيك اخوي نورت يا كل الغلا بين اخوانك واخواتك



وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد



بآنتظار ابدعاتك وبشوق




**

----------


## عنيده

اهلا و سهلا و مرحبا فيج بي اخوانج وخواتج ..

نتظر ابداعج خيتو ..

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## همسة ألم



----------


## الباسمي

أهلا وسهلا بك في شبكة الناصرة

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## بقآيا حنين

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً ..
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفكـ لـٍ شًبَكَةٌ الْنًآصّرًةُ الْثَقًآفٍيْةُ
’,، فأهلاً بكـ عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاهـ في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بكـ قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدكـ ويطَيـِّب خـاطــركـ ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعكـ ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـكـ التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،

*أُخّتُك ~ بًقَآيّـا حًنِيـْن ..

*

----------


## صفآء الروح

اهــلاً وسهـــلاً..
..
انرت المنتدى بإنضمامكـ
..
إلى أعضـــائه
..
أتمنى أن تجد هنا مايرضي ذائقتكـ
..
نحن بإنتظار ما سيجود به قلمك لنا
..
واتمنى لك .. قضــاء امتع الاوقــات
..
*لك مني ارق التحايا
..
و أخيراً آقول لكـ
*

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------

